# breed god dammit!



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

breed for my my reds, breed

i cam home today to find them doing the slapping dance, and 3 of them were as black as id ever seen them. The male is now eating rocks and spitting them back out. I have chosen the male and female because these two are most active together, and the female is extremly plump. Shes the biggets out of my shaol. I havnt fed them in about 4 days (I will give a big feeding today to help out breeding) and shes still plump as hell. They have been doing the slapping dance for about 2 motnhs but today they were at their blackest.

I know its cramped in a40 gal but there are huge signs of nest building. My gravel is being moved and some are even crushed. I will be looking for some sort of breeding material.

any other suggestion? (besides the fact that thier in a 40g







)

i heart cocunut fiber works well.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

holy sh*t! we have 2 nests in prgress. one piranha in one corner and one in another I can hear the rocks crushing.
couldnt get any pics of nest Number 2

Pics of Nest 1
View attachment 106223

(yes that is a System of a Down sticker, without a piranha-fury vynal itll have to do







)
View attachment 106224

View attachment 106225


Pic of the couple
View attachment 106226


o and whoever gave the tip of taking the picture on an angle to not get the flash on the glass









the builder at nest number2 is still crushin rocks, i cant seem to get a pic.

But i just realized that its the female building the nest and the male building another one. So the couple is building 2 nests?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

anyone?

nest number 1 has been abonded and now the couple are bulding nest numbber 2 together, the female is doing most of the work though lol.

shes been going at thr rocks for while now. And boy is she loud.

so its at the very corner of my tank.

should i add some sort of breeding moss tomorrow? like cocunut fiber?

or leave it as it is?

will get pics of the new nest number 1 and the couple

wrf??!??!?!?

the male is now doing the slapping dance with another p at the first nest.

so there are 2 nests with 2 couples with the same male?!?!?!??!!?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

you could add some ''breeding material'', I wouldn't bother. If you think your close to them doing it, making any changes to the tank may have an adverse effect.

You seem pretty antsy to get some babies, It's kind of funny the people who really want thier p's to breed, have the most trouble. While other people are comming on here like - '' WTF are these orange balls in my gravel ''

My suggestion, routine water changes, and a varied diet, patience is a virtue :nod:


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks man.

butis itnormalfor 1 p to go to another hit it up a bitthen gotoanother and do the same?

and for 2 nests?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yeah, man I'm down two p's cause they cant decide, who is gonna do the do, with who.

you got alot of fighting?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

actually i have no lighting at all. I had flahs on the camera and i took the pic form an angle so the flash wouldnt be seen in the picture


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

so reds can breed in a 40 gallon tank afterall..people say u need atleast 100+gallon to get reds breeding


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lol

my tank is actualy a 39 gal. Just rounded it for to 40.

cant wait to get home (at school), I will take mroe pics and post their prgress and actions


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sweet. good luck bro!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks eveyrone and especially Mantis









did a 20-25% water change with colder water (not too cold).

theyll get another feeding today to help out even mroe and i wont open the curtains so its darker(assuming thatss help)

LOL about 10 minutes after the water change i stumble upon my room to find them making the nest and getting it on!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Man YOu are one lucky sh*t. What size are your red's I had what looked to be eggs in my tank the other day but they were white is that a possibility. anyone? Good luck hope you get lots of fry.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

mine are about 5+ inches now, one almost pushin 6 or so.

if they were eggs and were white they were probably not fertilized or dead eggs.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

rocker said:


> mine are about 5+ inches now, one almost pushin 6 or so.
> 
> if they were eggs and were white they were probably not fertilized or dead eggs.


Ya I gravel vaced them up and then I thought thats mabe what they were because they were in a pile. But if you say they were not fertilized then I guess I am not out much. Or do they fertilize them after?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i think the female lays the eggs and the male fertilizes them either at the same time or after while guarding the nest


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

rocker said:


> i think the female lays the eggs and the male fertilizes them either at the same time or after while guarding the nest


The pair of fish get side by side, both fish shimer or shake, as they shake the female is releasing eggs, and at the same time the male fertilizes them. Typically both fish work the gravel during the actual spawning.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

im at school right now but when i awoke at home i found my likemost of my gravel area covered in some cottony sh*t. all over the gravel there was white cottony sh*t. I had fed them 3 smelts after a 25% water change to help them breed.

could this of been unfertilized dead eggs?

i will most definently be doing a gravel vac and a 30% water change, if i must 50.

my piranhas seem to like big water changes though, they are get it on harder lol


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

bump anyone!!!?!?!?!?

grvale vac and did a 40 percent water change.

they are now starting to dance again.

will be picking up some coconut fiber today.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

this is pretty exciting rocker.

that cottony sh*t sounds like it might be unfertilized eggs

i'm interested to find out what happens because i'm hoping to be able to breed my three 6 inchers in my 55.

by the way, what do you have for filtration, lighting, decoration, etc. post everything you can think of. do you use any water additives? what is their diet?

thanks man


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> could this of been unfertilized dead eggs?


Could have been. You just have to watch the fish for the breeding. Every morning go put your face on the glass and look for the eggs on the gravel.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i do that every morning.

i have no lighting as my room gets pretty bright and i leave my curtain open so it goes bright then dark. But i have tried minimizing the amount of light by opning the curtains halfway before i go off to school.

No plants, no other decor, just plain white gravel and a piece of red slate here or there.

Emperor 200 and a big als heater (crappy but does the job).


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Did you do anything to trigger them? I think you should post some pics of the eggs...!









Justin


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

no eggs yet, hoping for some though!

adding some coconut fiber to help them out of it does.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

So is Coconut fibre actually suppose to help them mate or reproduce? or just ease the extract of eggs? where did you get that information and is there proof it works? I wish mine would mate!







I am so jealous!

All the same i wish ya the best of luck.... keep us posted.

Justin


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Good luck man! Hope it all turns at well for you


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

an update.

Today they have been going at it for the whole day. The male in the pic has made somehwat of a nest with the coconut fiber i put in the tank and i contantly hovering over it chasing away all the other fish that stray in. And the female is now making the nest as well. They must be taking shifts or somehting.

The digging into the coconut fiber and moving it around a bit.

He dances with a new bachlerette then goes back to the nest. Im hoping he will get some p*ssy and then i will get eggs

bit of agression in the area where the nest is. Fin nips on the smallest p who alway strays into the nest lol. Nothing major.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Good Luck man.

Update us with some photos

breeding in a 40g...amazing stuff

I'm new to this site, as of today.

I will be purchasing 12 baby RBP's fairly soon and I want to raise them up to breed eventually.

I used to have 4 in the same tank as you approx 4 inches or so, but never got to breed (too young)

I can't wait to get back in the Piranha scene


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks.

a little update. Agresison is huge. I dont want anyhitng to die but i think somehitng will. Nest building still contues as with the 'dance' but they get very agressize with any p thatinterups or goes into the nest area.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

so they seem to be using the fiber?

did you put in the nest?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ya. I placed the fiber in the corner of the tank where nest #2 was.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

rocker said:


> ya. I placed the fiber in the corner of the tank where nest #2 was.


There are enough piranha breeders in Toronto if you ask me....


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

yes the pair are both in the nets doing the breeding dance and working the fiber.

But my fukin small RBO keeps getting in the way, i dont blacm him he kidna blind lol.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Rooner said:


> ya. I placed the fiber in the corner of the tank where nest #2 was.


There are enough piranha breeders in Toronto if you ask me....
[/quote]

^^ nobody did...

good luck man

keep us posted


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

So what ever happened rocker? It sounded like they were really close, and then you just left us in the dark......


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

srry about that been busy with work.

i honestly thought they were going to breed this one day. They kept doing the dance reptedly but to no avail.

Nothing happneing yet kinda pissed but i can see y they arnt.

I do have a couple i think they stay on one side while the other 2 swim around then get chased off from the couples territory.

i think im gonna get some black water extract. IM looking for smaller bottles though, seems all my lfs have the big ones.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

rocker said:


> srry about that been busy with work.
> 
> i honestly thought they were going to breed this one day. They kept doing the dance reptedly but to no avail.
> 
> ...


maybe they would finsish up the job if placed in a little bigger tank...maybe a 55 or 75?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

rocker said:


> srry about that been busy with work.
> 
> i honestly thought they were going to breed this one day. They kept doing the dance reptedly but to no avail.
> 
> ...


rocker. 
you need another tank!If they do breed in there you will be sorry that you didn't take all out but the pair in the first place.The sh*t will most positively hit the fan in that tank.Then you will be scrambling to find an extra tank for 2 and 1/2 fish.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

Fry said:


> srry about that been busy with work.
> 
> i honestly thought they were going to breed this one day. They kept doing the dance reptedly but to no avail.
> 
> ...


rocker. 
you need another tank!If they do breed in there you will be sorry that you didn't take all out but the pair in the first place.The sh*t will most positively hit the fan in that tank.Then you will be scrambling to find an extra tank for 2 and 1/2 fish.
[/quote]

lol fry bout the half fish i do agree bigger tank and a couple tens with sponge filters clcling just to be prepared


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i think im gonna sell my lot

im eyeing this 9 inch rhom


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

sigh how i long for a bigger tank.
they alwayd do the dance but to no avail

i had this little movie clip but my parents took it off our camera
View attachment 113008


View attachment 113014


i think i might get the rhom now

ya ya i know my glass is dirty


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

spoondc2 said:


> so reds can breed in a 40 gallon tank afterall..people say u need atleast 100+gallon to get reds breeding


 I have seen two pairs of reds breed at the same time in a 55 gal so a 39 gal i could see it happing


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

they were all black and having a gangbang last night.

Right now only 2 of them are black the rest are off to one side red and shiny


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

a while back they did another batch but it was a small batch but they were dead like the first time it was like white foamy sh*t on the floor of the nest. 2 batches 0 outcome


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

WillieWonka1 said:


> That sux..
> 
> Are one or both still a little immature for breeding? Looks like the desire is there...just waiting for the right conditions.


and a bigger tank


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

canadian water is magical thats why there are alot of breeders here :rasp: my caribes did the same this made a creater then swam in a circle shaking but nothing but i dint really care much to breed them then but now there on such high demand







good luch with them with rhom you looking at btw


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

sigh, these reds are for sale if anyone is interested










ill get back into tyring to breed reds next year when we move into a bigger house and i get a bigger room for more tanks.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=126759


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

getting out fo the hobby....or??


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Louie D said:


> getting out fo the hobby....or??


gettin a 9 inch rhom

dont wrry next year ill get back into pygos but ive always wanted a big black rhom


----------

